# project ideas.



## ranto (May 14, 2011)

guys, i would love to do a project for ma academics which could be used for viewing internet usage(browser independent history , memory usage, duration, download speed etc). Could you suggest me ways of doing it, which language and technologies would be appropriate? Wat is the scope of this project wen done in linux os?


----------



## abhijangda (May 14, 2011)

aahhh!!! I started this project some 2 months ago in Linux, but couldn't continue it because less time available. In Linux you could use snmp (Simple Network Monitoring Protocol), there's also a gnome-network-monitor search for it. It was also developed by a student (although its not officially supported by gnome). For language, aahh!!! anyone could do your work. Prefer Python, as it is easy to learn and very productive, also pysnmp is also available. But you first have to learn it.


----------



## Garbage (May 14, 2011)

@abhijangda, I think it would be great if you can share your code with him, so that he don't have to start from scratch.


----------



## ranto (May 16, 2011)

@abhijangda : availability of time is the major issue for me also. wud look into snmp. is gnome-network-monitor code available?


----------



## abhijangda (May 16, 2011)

yup, gnome-network-monitor is available on sourceforge.net. It is written in Python and uses PyGTK as widget toolkit.


----------

